# Bộ sưu tập gỗ An Cường



## tranthaiha (16/8/21)

*SỞ HỮU BỘ SƯU TẬP 1,300 MÀU GỖ AN CƯỜNG CHỈ VỚI 03 BƯỚC*

*



*​Sản phẩm An Cường đa dạng từ vật liệu đến màu sắc, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của từng khách hàng khác nhau, bao gồm ván MFC, tấm Laminate, tấm Acrylic, tấm Veneer…. Trải qua 27 năm hoạt động, bộ sưu tập của An Cường lên đến trên 1,300 màu gỗ các loại, từ vân gỗ như Oak, Ash, Walnut… đến các màu digital, giả da, giả vải, giả đá - xi măng - gạch - bê tông - ceramic đến sắt gỉ…, nhằm giúp khách hàng thỏa sức lựa chọn và chắp cánh cho những ý tưởng thiết kế đa dạng. Sản phẩm An Cường được ứng dụng từ các hệ thống văn phòng đến nội thất phòng khách, phòng ngủ, nhà bếp… tại các căn hộ chung cư và tòa nhà trên cả nước.















​


----------

